
Mac sales surge as PC sales drop 20% in UK, 12% in France - evo_9
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/12/02/07/mac_sales_surge_as_pc_sales_drop_20_in_uk_12_in_france.html
======
MaysonL
And actually, non-Apple PC sales dropped 22%, if you take the Apple numbers
out of the totals.

